# Royal Docks - London DVD



## NINJA (May 8, 2006)

Can anyone recommend a good DVD that covers shipping in the Royal Docks London. 

Thanks 

Ninja.


----------



## signalman (Jul 3, 2007)

I dn't know of any DVD or video which specificaly covers the Royals, but there is a set of three DVDs entitled London's Port and River Heritage, and the three DVDs are:- City of Ships, Waters of Time, and Sweet Thames. 
I have City of Ships which contains archive film of the River, and the docks, wharves, etc. I have found it very interesting, especially the scenes inside the vrious docks, including the Royals. I've got other two DVDs on my Christmas Wish List. Signalman.


----------



## KIWI (Jul 27, 2005)

Snowbow Productions episode 11 The Great Port of London features a good deal on the Royals. Kiwi


----------



## PollY Anna (Sep 4, 2006)

Ninja
There is a museum in the London Docks, they may have something. So that could be worth a phone call.

Regards Ron


----------



## Hugh Ferguson (Sep 4, 2006)

Try Home Entertainments on web site:- http://www.ddhe.co.uk for a video entitled, Port of London 1959 (in colour)


----------

